# Never not up for 24 hours



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just watched it. Filmed and edited super well, but Nike still sucks and they will be not snowboarding again like they did the last time they quit.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Why's it only going up for 24 hours? :huh:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Why's it only going up for 24 hours? :huh:


Idk, it's new and they want to build hype but they don't want to give it away for free is my guess. I think some other videos have done the same. And idk, if nike makes a good product and stands behind it then why shouldn't the snowboard community embrace it? I'm all for supporting the "pure" snowboard companies but if a big corporation makes a better product I go with the better product. I guess time will tell. Sick vid though


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Idk, it's new and they want to build hype but they don't want to give it away for free is my guess. I think some other videos have done the same. And idk, if nike makes a good product and stands behind it then why shouldn't the snowboard community embrace it? I'm all for supporting the "pure" snowboard companies but if a big corporation makes a better product I go with the better product. I guess time will tell. Sick vid though


Oh. When I saw this I just presumed they were just releasing it for free as Burton are doing this year and Blauvelt is doing with Naturally.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Oh. When I saw this I just presumed they were just releasing it for free as Burton are doing this year and Blauvelt is doing with Naturally.


It's up for sale on iTunes tomorrow


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

frikkn awesome film so far...niko part makes my want to cry


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just watched it. Filmed and edited super well, but Nike still sucks and they will be not snowboarding again like they did the last time they quit.


they quit? good...missed that...

yea we don't need them.

ofc they don't make anything that fits me


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool shots, tunes not so much. Neat to see all the different riding styles.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

just found this too... not sure how long it will be up


----------

